# How Savvy Veterans are Turning Into Successful Entrepreneurs



## dimsum (27 May 2013)

From today's National Post:  

http://business.financialpost.com/2013/05/27/entrepreneurship-program-looking-for-savvy-veterans/

Looks like a pretty good program.


----------



## Wookilar (30 May 2013)

Just had a brief on this at a SCAN seminar.

Sounds like a great program, the business "bootcamp" that they are doing at the universities is supposed to be topnotch.

Along with the help they do in developing your business plan, you also have access to up to $45,000 in low-interest loans for start-up.

Program is available to ANY releasing member (up to two years after release) with NO time limit for medically released pers.


----------

